# watery eyes



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a buckling that has had watery eyes from about 3 days after birth. I didn't think much about it as his half sister had the same thing last year and it cleared up on it's own in a few months w/out any help from me. Well, he abscessed under his eye at 6 weeks after some tremendous swelling...like a golfball. I got the abscess to drain, gave him pen-g for 8 days until most of the swelling was gone. The swelling is now pretty much completely gone, but his eyes still tear. I am thinking it is allergies. I am wondering what your opinions are if this may be genetic...therefore I will not save him as a breeding buck, although his is otherwise perfectly beautiful. Also, do you think it is allergies and if so how do y'all medicate, if at all?
My vet said it was clogged tear ducts....goats don't have tear ducts
Thanks,
janice


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Could it be entropian?


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 31, 2013)

Look closely, are his eyelashes curled in and rubbing his eye? If so, keep curling them outwards or have a vet stitch them for you. You can use human eye drops (pinkeye meds) to soothe the irritation, along with strongly brewed chamomile tea put into his eye with a dropper.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

If it is entropion, as described above, very much genetic. The world is full of intact bucks, no reason to keep an imperfect one.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh I hope it is not entropion.. I had a dog with that once, it was soo sad, she was so uncomfortable. If there is still swelling under the eyes try warm compresses? Poor little guy! Good luck!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

I have been studying his eyes and I am almost positive it is not entropion. I have notices that in the mornings, after sleeping in the barn all night, his eyes are dry, but by the time night comes he is watery eyed again...I really think it must be allergies. I am going to put eyedrops in his eyes every few days and hopefully it will clear up before he gets another infection. That is what I am really worried about.
Thanks for all your input,
janice


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Could also be getting irritated if there is a build up of ammonia in the barn. Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

doublebowgoats said:


> Could also be getting irritated if there is a build up of ammonia in the barn. Hope he gets better soon!


It's not ammonia, that is at least one thing I can rule out I started putting "neomycin and polymyxin B sulfates and Bacitracin zinc ophthalmic ointment" in his eyes once a day and he does seem better. This same buckling is now twisting on his back legs and I have posted about that!!! One thing after another this year!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Some goats do seem to have one problem after another. I have one this year that has had several mild problems. Thank goodness he is a boy that will be wethered and not one that someone had a deposit on. I certainly don't want to continue his genes in my herd!


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

doublebowgoats said:


> Some goats do seem to have one problem after another. I have one this year that has had several mild problems. Thank goodness he is a boy that will be wethered and not one that someone had a deposit on. I certainly don't want to continue his genes in my herd!


I am pretty new at this breeding thing and I am going to have an expert come out and help me decide who to RUTHLESSLY cull. I know I would wether all the boys but one...but there is one doeling that is questionable and one of my breeding does is, too. It will be easier to make the decisions with some expert help. I really believe in starting with the best stock I can now while my herd is small and not selling any breeding capable animals that are not breeding quality. 
janice


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

It does help to have someone with experience give you pointers on who to keep. Certainly health problems would be an issue as would be any defects like teat abnormalities or bite problems. Also, your goals for your herd (like are you wanting great milkers, or stout meat goats?) will determine who stays.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I would be wondering about mineral deficiencies. Selenium, Cobalt, Copper.

Also Iodine.


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

I had bolused his mama with copper at one month bred and again 1 month ago. I gave the buckling selenium gel twice after birth and on Friday, one week ago I injected him with 1 1/2cc Bo-Se. I had not thought about iodine or cobalt deficiency because he has 24/7 access to kelp and a cobalt salt block. I am open to suggestions, even though his eyes are much better after pen-g injections for 8 days and eyedrops until a few days ago. However, this buckling is twisting on his rear end and I have to wonder if there is a connection.I made a video if you would please watch it:



 He is...was a beautiful buckling until these problems. I am going to wether him, but I would love to figure this out before I breed again. His brother was born peeing out of his umbilical cord which is another anomaly so will not be repeating this breeding. Their sister is fine, by the way and so is the buckling that was peeing out the umbilical after tying the umbilical off very tightly for a week or so. 
Anyways, any insights are always appreciated
janice


----------

